
Startup “Plenty” wants to build a giant indoor farm next to every major city - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/11/8/16611710/vertical-farms
======
sharemywin
I think it would be cool to own a plot of area inside of a vertical farm.

